# MSP Dodge Charger



## dmackack (May 27, 2003)

I even did the anteneas this time lol.


----------



## futureMSP (Jul 1, 2002)

Great Job!!


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

Absolutely awesome


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Some folks DO have talent. You are one of them.


----------



## JMB1977 (Nov 24, 2007)

sweet pic!


----------



## dmackack (May 27, 2003)

Thank you,I put that bad larry on ebay lol.

http://search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZscalemodelvics


----------



## Rock (Mar 20, 2005)

Looks good but WHY must it be in front of a Dunks!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## JMB1977 (Nov 24, 2007)

Rock said:


> Looks good but WHY must it be in front of a Dunks!?!?!?!?!?


Mmmmm...dougnut!!


----------



## triplecore (Jul 7, 2008)

Out of curisorty are the real ones ordered with All Wheel Drive or the standard Rear wheel drive?


----------



## USMC1978 (Aug 19, 2008)

that's talent!


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Yeah that thing looks sick, can I get a ride in that....wait scratch that...


----------

